# Urgent advice needed for sick pigeon



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi! About 6 weeks ago we found an injured rock pigeon at the park, back badly scratched with no feathers, tail feathers missing. We nursed it back to health by just keeping it quiet, giving water and food etc and called it Romeo. After a month, we decided to release Romeo where found, but noticed it had green diarrhea and was not eating. Then again managed to nurse it back to health, but Romeo seemed to perch only on its right foot and was slightly limping for a couple of weeks. We were going to release it tomorrow Sunday 12 Feb but realised the top of its left leg (thigh) was huge and swollen and loosing its feathers. Think it's an abcess, perhaps due to handling. We really want Romeo to live and go back to its park. Should we try to pierce the abscess? What about if it's not an abcess but an inflammation? RSPCA not helpful, local vets not helpful. Eventually one vet accepted to look at Romeo on Monday 13 feb, but what if it dies? Romeo seems quite alert and feeds normally apart from that. Please tell us what to do.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Cecilia,

It would seem to me that the poor bird has developed some sort of infection from the previous injuries and will need treatment with antibiotics ASAP. Someone will be along shortly with much more knowledge than I to further advise.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Cecilia,

welcome to pigeon-talk and thank you for rescuing Romeo.
As stated by jazaroo he might have developed and infection at a site of injury.
Please do not pierce the abscess, if it is an abscess. It sounds like it could be, but piercing often doesn't result in complete evacuation of the abscess and it can result in septicemia (spreading of the bacteria into the blood) if not done correctly. Usually an incision is made with a sclapel, that is big enough to evacuate all the pus in the abscess.
Now, your best bet is to wait until tomorrow to have a vet take a look at it and put the bird on antibiotics and he will decide if debridement is the way to go.
Another thing is, it might not be an abscess but a fracture, this also can result in swelling.
For now, keep the bird warm, well hydrated and fed. You can apply some cold compresses to the afected area.
Do you have any antibiotics on hand?

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wildlife help*

Hi Cecilia,

I too am in London, Barnes, which is South West London but have no experience of nursing sick pigeons, but I know somewhere you can take Romeo to. In Wallington ( which is near Croydon/Sutton) there is London Wildcare. They are open 24 hours every day and will take sick pigeons in. They do not euthansase unless the bird has absolutely no future whatsoever and I don't mean can't fly etc, I mean is actually dying which Romeo sounds as though he isn't but that he has an infection and is feeling unwell. A course of antibiotics could put him right.

The man who runs it, Ted, is an absolute angel  and I know he will take the pigeon from you and.... as with an injured pigeon I found, I was able to take collect my pigeon when well again and release it in the place I found him or London Wildcare will take it back to the park you found him.

Their website is www.londonwildcare.org and their phone number is 020 86476230. Either give them a ring and say you are on your way or just turn up - the desk is manned 24 hours.

If you don't drive, the nearest train stations are Wallington or Waddon which both are about a mile walk to the hospital although you can get a bus from the station and you can get the connections to these two stations from Clapham Junction.

Obviously if you want to nurse Romeo yourself then you will need to find a sympathetic vet, but if you think you can't on this matter, then please try and get Romeo there. It is a wonderful place and they always have sick and injured pigeons there. They are a charity and would be grateful for a small donation when dropping Romeo off.

Re the RSPCA, they aren't that helpful - somtimes they will rescue pigeons who are trapped etc but if the pigeon is sick or injured they tend to euthanse unless the injuries are fairly superficial and the bird can be released with a day or two.

Let us know how you go.

Tania


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll add that the first thought I had for the leg swelling is Paratyphoid. We usually see that in a wing but it occasionally presents in a leg joint. When you first got him, did he use both legs normally and the limpness seem to come out of nowhere?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cecilia said:


> What about if it's not an abcess but an inflammation? RSPCA not helpful, local vets not helpful. Eventually one vet accepted to look at Romeo on Monday 13 feb, but what if it dies? Romeo seems quite alert and feeds normally apart from that. Please tell us what to do.


Can you get a fecal done, your bird may be suffering from Salmonellas, and a diagnosis is in order?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would go with Tania's advice, Cecilia.

A bird which has been caught by a predator, as this one almost certainly was, could well have had an injury - just a puncture - where it was not obvious, and which could cause severe problems even though a few weeks elapse.

Without a hands on examination by a competetent (to deal with pigeons) vet there's no knowing what the pronlem is, and what medication if any is appropriate.

John


----------



## EdMurray (Jan 28, 2006)

Great post Kittypaws...I wish you Cecilia and Romeo all the best.

You are certainly in the right place here for good advice


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone ! I am really impressed with getting so many replies so quickly, our grateful thanks to all of you. Reti, thanks for your advice about not piercing the abscess, it makes such good sense. It's really difficult sometimes to decide what is best for a wild animal, trying something or leaving it alone, and too much interference can be fatal. I have'nt got any antibiotics, and I'd rather not handle Romeo too much as apparently stress could have brought its previous diarrhea. Kittypaws, we live quite close, we are in Wimbledon Park! I know Welllington Wildlife Centre, I've been there before but thought they had to shut down. Perhaps I'm wrong, I'll give them a ring. There is also a pigeon rescue centre close by, but we tried them and no reply. Meanwhile, Romeo is eating and cooing and does not look too bad, so we'll juste make sure he is comfortable and hydrated and hopefully that vet on Monday will put him on antibiotics. Unless the Wallingford centre has been able to help. Many thanks again, I'll keep you informed. I'd like to put up a photo on Romeo on the post but don't know how to do it! Have a goo Sunday.
Cecilia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for taking care of this poor pigeon and I'm glad you found a vet who can see him on Monday. Do you know if the vet is familiar with pigeons? If not, it would be wise to suggest checking Romeo for canker and coccidiosis while you are there. He may have an infection too, but those two parasitic diseases tend to be a problem when a pigeon is stressed. Most pigeons carry the organisms, which can't be completely eliminated, but can be controlled with medication. Keep us posted.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*London Wildcare*

Hi Cecilia,

Glad to hear Romeo is feeling a little better. The hospital did close down last May for one month due to lack of funds, but due to some publicity and a lot of rallying around, it re-opened and it is most definately opened with a renewed vigour for helping London's Wildlife - you are so very near in location too. It is actually Beddington Park, Wallington and is the end of a long twisty road - green building - if you think Romeo needs help before the vet Monday I would take him along there. They are super people and will get poor old Romeo better I am sure. 

My avator ( picture) is one of the pidgie that I rescued and the hands belong to Lynne, the veterinary nurse at London Wildcare.

As many will tell you here, if you decide to wait till Monday to take Romeo to the vet "DO NOT LET THEM TELL YOU THAT ROMEO WOULD BE BEST PUT OUT OF HIS SUFFERING" this is wrong  

I would personally take Romeo to London Wildcare - they are used to treating and caring for pigeons and you only have to make a donation say about £ 10 or more if you want, but much cheaper than a vet.

My vet charges for a consultation - £ 20 and then add to that antibiotics and you are looking at £ 40 - with the Wildlife hospital they will care for Romeo and you can collect him when he is better - so you can have one last cuddle before you release him.

Sorry I sound bossy but you being so near is perfect to take him there. I thought you were going to say you were in North or East London - miles away but hey you are nearer than me and I always have to catch a train when I go there with my casualties!!! because I don't drive.

Take care

Tania


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

*Romeo*

Hi again!
Well Kittypaws, I phoned Wallington Wildcare Centre and they are still open. We'll take Romeo there tomorrow, they assured me that he would not be put down unless he had something incurable like cancer (which I think very unlikely as this lump came so suddenly). And we should be able to come and fetch him to release him as soon as the antibiotic treatment is finished. Wow, what a relief, that poor beast has been through so much and still fights back. He deserves to go back home to his park and find his Juliet. I'll keep you posted, many thanks to you all!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*I'm so happy*

Cecilia that you are taking Romeo there tomorrow. 

In fact I shall e-mail Ted ( the founder - as we have a bit of an e-mail thing going..... ooohhh eerrrr) and tell him to give Romeo the 5 star treatment.

Great news.

Don't forget to post on how he gets on etc..

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am very relieved that you decided to fllow Tania's good advice. Too many vets know nothing about pigeons yet presume to know enough to recommend euthanasia whatever the problem (but I hasten to add that my own vet is wonderful!  )!

Cynthia


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

*Romeo*

I'm so surprised to get so much wonderful advice so quickly and am now able to take Romeo into capable hands tomorrow. We'll cancel the vet appointment on Monday. Funny thing is, since we took in Romeo, I've been searching the Net quite regularly for advice but only found you lot today! Thank you so much Tania for emailing Ted about Romeo, it's just that little bit more reassuring after he narrowly missed being put down by the RSPCA. My daughter won't like leaving him, but she will realise it will be for its own good and hopefully she will be able to release him later. Have a good Sunday!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You know sounds like Romeo got attacked by a cat. My vet told me that cat attacks pull feathers, scratches, leave nasty abcesses etc. He does need meds ASAP. Is there a rescue group nearby that maybe you can turn to for help? Sounds like a sweet bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cecilia, that is great news. I am so glad that arrangements have been made and little Romeo will get excellent treatment tomorrow.
Thank you for your help and good advice, Tania.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Cecilia and welcome to our delightful forum . 

Thank you for coming to this poor pigeons aid in its time of need. So many pople would have just ignored its problem. You are a good and caring person. 

It looks like you have been given some good and quick advice already! These people here are great, aren't they?

Do as you have been doing...just keep it warm: do you have a heating pad? Keep it on a low setting, maybe put a soft rag or hand towel- one that does not have large weaves to get its claws entangled, on top of the pad .

Keep it in quiet and isolated spot.

Continue too offer seed and water in shallow container, as pigeons need to dip their beaks, as we do would a straw to get their fluid intake properly. 

Please do not let the vet put this little one down. If it has a chance to fight for life, please let it. 

Please keep us up-dated and don't hesitate to ask questions. One of us will always be here for you.


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

*Good luck Romeo!*

Well here we are, Romeo is at London Wildcare Centre. The woman who took charge of him was not overtly friendly, but sounded competent. She whisked him away without us even noticing and giving him a last look! They did not ask much about his past history either and just gave him a number, 170 (we did point out that he had a name, but...) Evidently the lump was an air pocket that they drained immediately, so he had immediate treatment. There is probably no need for antibiotics. If the air pocket does not come back, they might phone us to take him back to his park. But if it does, they'll have to keep him in an aviary for much longer and release him with other birds at a later stage. She also said that he was "imprinted" ?? by us and had to be housed with other birds to go back to knowing he was a bird. True enough, he kept cooing at us whenever somebody came in, which was quite sweet. Well, at least, we've done what was best for him, though we miss him a bit. We are not allowed to phone to enquire after him, which I understand, since they run on such limited ressources and can't spent much time on the phone. So good luck Romeo, if we don't see you again!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad that there was nothing seriously wrong with him and that he will have the space to readjust before release. Maybe Ted will keep an eye on him and keep Tania updated.

I wish that they had let you say your goodbyes properly, though,they must know that imprinting is a two way thing and that you would miss the little chap.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*London Wildcare*

Hello Cecilia,

Glad you made it to LW OK. I think you had the "grumpy" receptionist whom I have seen on a couple of occassions and you do kind of think " er she's a bit stern" - sorry about that - but rest assured the owner, Ted is a lovely man who I have e-mailed about Romeo and told him to give him the 5 star treatment.

I haven't heard back yet as I know he only checks his e-mails every few days but I am sure he will e-mail me back and I'll post his reply into this thread and e-mail you direct too.

When I took my pigeon in - I had been trying to catch him for 2 weeks and had e-mailed Ted beforehand and got some good advice and basically he was very good about letting me know what had happened to the pigeon but I do know that they don't like you to phone about casualties because yes they have limited resources and it can clog up the emergency line but they ask you to send in a little postcard thing which they send back to you once they know the outcome of the patient.

I will ask Ted to e-mail you if he can and I am absolutely sure that you can get Romeo back as soon as he is better for the release.

I do hope you don't think you have made the wrong desision - they will look after Romeo extremely well - its just that him being taken away from you so swiftly like that it does hurt a bit.

My pigeon that had taken me 2 weeks to catch, had been placed in a box which I had dare not open hence he flew away - was also whisked away from me without a goodbye and I felt a bit deflated about it too.

Don't worry - I'll be on Ted's case and get you some updates and I'll see if he can e-mail you direct on any progresses.

Kind regards

Tania


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Tania! Thanks for all this.

No, we don't regret for a second having taken Romeo to Wildcare. It was the right thing to do, every time we cure the poor chap of one thing, he got something else. Also he was kept in a very small cage, us thinking he was going to be released anyday we did not really think in the long term. So we had to let him go out and fly about in the room at times, and then I think catching him again was traumatic, hence the stress and diarrhea. We are not competent to look after wildlife (nor do we have the facilities), much as we try to help whenever we can. But we've had him for 6 weeks and naturally, we were fond of him.

Yes, we got the card and we'll send it in in a few days. If you can relay any info from Ted to us that's fine, I don't want to take his time unnecessarily.

If you do any money raising activity for Wildcare, do not hesitate to contact us, we'll help if we can.

Hope to hear something in the near future, meanwhile many many thanks to all of you for your sympathy and advice.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*E-mail*

Hi Cecilia,

Phew... I'm glad you feel OK about it. It is the right place to take him. I did think afterwards that you may have rather waited for the vet to see him tomorrow if it was a simple thing, but I guess if it reoccurs again then at least at LW they can monitor him and give him the right treatment. 

I did send you a private e-mail enquiring about your e-mail address - then if I get any info off Ted I can forward it on or ask him to contact you direct.

My e-mail address is [email protected]

If you have had him 6 weeks then I know that you will be missing him but well if they put him in the avairy with the other pigeons I am sure he'll be fine. They have a lovely white one here with only one eye - I am sure he could chat her up - she is a stunner apart from the eye. 

Glad you are OK about it - when you endorse something so vehemently because you believe it to be right thing and then it isn't quite as you hoped then it is disheartening, but I've been to their Open days - they have 3 a year and it is lovely to see all the staff, volunteers and of course the animals. It is a good place even if they do have the grumpy nurse manning the desk sometimes!!!
Tania x


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Cecilia, I'm sure you did the right thing by taking him to the Wildcare Centre, as they undoubtedly have more experience with pigeons than most vets and will rehab him. But it must have been hard to have him whisked off without so much as a goodbye.  

I have found that our Wildlife Center is similar. Sometimes you get a warm and friendly reception but at other times the volunteer behind the counter is abrupt or even snippy. No offense to anyone here, but I've noticed that quite a few "animal people" are not "people people." I believe some of them get involved with animals because they aren't comfortable with humans. But they are absolutely dedicated to the animals in their care, though they lack people skills.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Upate on Romeo - who is OK.....*

Received an update from Ted at London Wildcare about Romeo as follows:

_Hi Tania

Sorry…been very busy this week…I have told my staff that, apparently, they weren’t very friendly and have asked them to correct this. That said, they did seem to be of the opinion that the lady was kinda needing too much of their time when they had hundreds of other things to be doing..you have to remember that people come here with animals they want to off load..bit different to taking your own pet into the vet…and so we are not used to dealing with the emotional farewell bit as it is something that we may see twice a year at the very most (out of over 3000!). 



As for Romeo, the air sac is not resolving as it should..I’ve been draining it myself (last time about half an hour ago) and, although it is neither life threatening or even particularly uncomfortable, it is obviously a problem. They normally resolve in the end (never seen one that hasn’t) so we’ll just persist. This boy must have done something untoward whilst he was with them or just been handled awkwardly at some point…but there’s no long term worry…sure he’ll be fine… 



Hope you are well and that the pigeons of Teddington Lock are all reporting in good condition when on daily parade. Perhaps you can set up Taniaspigeonparadise.org as a convalescence service in Barnes, for when they are finished here…I’m seeing pigeons in comfy chairs, pigeons strolling on manicured lawns and pigeons in hospital beds with collared doves in white uniforms waiting on them and a big bespectacled woodpigeon doctor doing his rounds with a white coat and a stethoscope…perhaps I need help?????? 

Ted_

So looks as though Romeo will need a bit more care but should be OK - I have e-mailed Cecile privately to advise her of the update.

I am now going to reply to Ted with a Thank You as I also referred Harpy to him with her baby pigeon.

Tania x

NB - The Royal Mail are doing stamps where you can add your own picture to them together with a postage stamp - it is quite expensive but I am having some stamps done with my avator!!!!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Ted*

Have e-mailed Ted to thank him re Romeo - I also mentioned Harpy's pigeon which he may or may not answer on - I don't ask him too but hey he loves me for services to pigeons!! 

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Way To Go, Tania!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Tania, you are a treasure 

We'll certainly bear in mind that place, as you mentioned on another thread, if we see posts in the London area.

I'll also let our friend Les know, as his wife and he are in S London and since finding one badly injured pigeon last year (who is with us, and strong and healthy, thanks to them), they have nursed a few more back to health. There may always come a time when they need to find somewhjere to take a bird.

John


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Update on Romeo*

I enquired at London Wildcare ( 2 weeks ago but they are very busy) on Romeo - this was the reply I received today from Ted.

_*Hi Tania

Sorry..had a few days off!!! Just catching up now with e-mails. Re Romeo, we inserted a plastic drain to allow the air to continually deflate whilst the underlying problem healed…which sadly it didn’t! None of this bothers Romeo, who is one of the biggest characters I have met in the world of pigeons(!) but it is throwing up a new medical problem that we are trying to work out a solution to. More news as it happens…!

Take care

Ted*_

So Romeo is giving them a medical head scratching moment - I guess if anyone has any ideas for Ted, I could pass them on - but at least Romeo is OK and getting the best of care. I wonder what he is doing to warrant *" one of the biggest characters I have met in the world of pigeons" *!!!!  

Tania


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Offer of a Home*

Further to my other post, Cecile has replied

*Hi Tania!

We've been wondering how Romeo was doing, but did not like to pester anybody with inquiries. So I'm so glad to know he has no major problem. Could you please tell Ted that if he thinks Romeo needs a permanent "human" home, we'll be delighted to have him as a pet and will get him a proper aviary.

Many thanks for thinking of us

Cécile *

So it looks as though Romeo, if he can' be released has got a home waiting for him offered by his finder. I have forwarded Cecile's very kind offer of a home to Ted and will keep you posted.  

Tania


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such wonderful news.
Thank you Cecilia, for offering this sweet pij a permant home if needed.

And thank you Tania, for letting us know.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear Romeo will have a permanent home with Cecile, should he need one. 

Thanks for letting us know, Tania.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Update on Romeo*

Hi

As you are aware, Romeo was taken to the London Wildcare Centre by Cecile due to problems with his leg. I have today received an update from Ted at London Wildcare who is still treating Romeo

He says

_*Hi Tania

Yes, dear old Romeo is very much still with us but he is what you might term a problem pigeon. His ruptured air sac is not repairable and is clearly not going to resolve spontaneously! I have fitted a small exhaust pipe into his body (not visible as under his wing) which seems to be doing the trick. However, the chances of him being able to do any form of sustained flight are slim and, frankly, not testable within any aviary environment. Basically, the air sacs form part of a highly sophisticated gaseous exchange system which enable pigeons to be such good flyers. With part of this system out of commission, it is dubious as to how he would cope should he choose to fly a distance. I am convinced he is a racer owing to his build so he may still try to ‘home’.



As a non-releasable pigeon is, in our books, a no-go, that should spell the end for poor Romeo. However, Racers have a far more homely instinct and are less bothered about flight and so he will be the exception to the rule. We have another non-releasable racer that can live in an aviary so the pair will be trialled and probably sent eventually to Ealing. We will have to monitor the exhaust pipe and perhaps change it at regular intervals so he’s definitely not a candidate for returning to the finder. He is, I have to say, a real character and we have all become very fond of him…he is the first pigeon in twelve years to have really bit me in a sustained way which is pretty cool! Hey, I was sticking needles in him right, left and centre so it was only fair reprisal!

See you on open day
Cheers
Ted*_

I have advised Cecile as she had offered Romeo a home, but Ted doesn't think that Cecile should have to undertake the medical supervision that is required.

I am hoping to meet up with Cecile on Saturday at the London Wildcare Open Day and see Romeo, his dangerous beak! and his exhaust pipe!! 

When Ted mentioned Ealing, this is another part of London where London Wildcare have a small animal park which has unreleasable animals. They currently have two red foxes, a grey and an albino squirrel, 3 collard doves, Sid and Cherry the pheasants ( both have probems with their feet and legs) various water birds and an owl. So Romeo will probaly come here with his pigeon racer friend ( if they like each other). The Ealing centre is run by Jan and she is a lovely, lovely lady who interacts with all of the animals.

So although Cecile won't get to have her pigeon back, he is in good hands and will get treatment, love, shelter and food for the rest of his days.

I'll try and get a photo this Saturday of him and post it.

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Tania,*

THANKS SO MUCH for the update on ROMEO!!  

I remember this post and how great a guy Ted seemed to be. Really something that Romeo had him "stumped."

So glad to hear he will be in great hands!

Look forward to any pictures you can post!! 

AND, PLEASE SAY HI TO TED FROM ALL OF US!! And, he thinks Romeo is a character???? All I can say is, "like attracts like!"


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Meeting Romeo*

Hi,

I am meeting Cecile today and we are driving to London Wildcare which has an Open Day. We of course will be dropping in to see Romeo to see how he is coping with his exhaust pipe etc and maybe meet his Juliet ( the other ex-racer - could be a Julian I suppose). 

I am look forward to going very much, meeting Cecile and Romeo and of course seeing the other poor pidgies that have been admitted to the hospital. If I can I'll get some photos. 

Tania


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tania,

You're sure to enjoy going to the Open Day...it sounds like fun!

Will be looking forward to pictures, if you are able.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Romeo is a beauty*

Hi,

Well I met Cecile who is a lovely lady and we managed to find the Wildlife hospital Ok by road - I usually go by train so only know how to go by that mode.

Well they had a lot of pigeons at London Wildcare - I counted them - they had 46 pigeons ( 8 of them squabs - going up all sizes), 4 woodpigeons and 18 doves ( 3 babies) so the pigeon/dove contingency was well represented.  

They had a variety of afflictions etc, PMV, bad legs, too young (orphans or out of the nest), depressed looking and droopy wings etc. One squab actually was rescued from the London Wildcare site itself - they have two pigeon nests in the roof of their big barn, and one squab fell to the ground and was taken indoors as Ted suspects one of the resident 3 cats took one of the parents - which he wasn't happy about because the cat is well fed.

Romeo is an absoute darling. I took pictures and will try and load them later although there will be cage wire in the way I am afraid - but he is absolutely beautiful. I imagined him grey but he isn't - he is kind of pale silver, brown, lilac sort of colours - Cecile was so happy to see him. She took lots of photos and when she called his name - he seemed to recognise her voice by looking up at her and coming closer. His exhaust pipe could be seen and his leg did look a bit puffy. He is in an outside aviary with 12 other pigeons at the moment and Cecile was very happy to see him looking so well and contented - she is happy for LW to keep him with other pigeons as it would be better for him. His intended friend, the other racer, is a white and black pigeon but is in the hopsital at the moment so he is being treated for something - not sure what - but he can't be released whatever it is.

There were lots of people there so I am hoping the hospital raised lots of money.

One downer  - when I was walking around the hospital I heard one man say " There's a lot of pigeons here - why would they waste money on pigeons" - I was all ready to give him a piece of my mind, turned round to say something, but he had walked away. One of the volunteers I noticed, also looked at him with a wry smile on her lips then looked at me as if to say " Yes -I want to say something too" 

Anyhow it was a lovely day and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

I will try and post photos later...

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really glad to hear your enjoyed your visit! Was Ted there? Did you ever get a picture of him?

Do mention to Ted that cats, especially females, will hunt and being well fed won't stop them in the least!

LOOK FORWARD TO THE PICS!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Ted*



mr squeaks said:


> Really glad to hear your enjoyed your visit! Was Ted there? Did you ever get a picture of him?


Hi Mr Squeaks,

If you go to the wildcare website, www.londonwildcare.org and click on Meet the Founder - you'll see Ted!! 

I've downloaded the photos of Romeo but will probably send them to Terry to downsize - because I don't know how to do it and she always does!!

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Sent pictures to Terry to downsize for me - I don't know how to do it...


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

*Lovely visit to London Wildcare Centre*

Well as Tania said, we met in Wimbledon and drove to the Centre where we saw all kind of wild animals. And of course darling Romeo. My Internet is dodgy at the moment but I hope to send Tania some reduced size piccies of Romeo so she can send them on. He is such a beauty! All cinnamon colours and iridescent nape. In fact, I came back to visit the Centre again at about 4 pm with my husband as we had to go to Wallington again to look at a car. So we saw him again! I also heard someone grumble about "vermin", but nobody paid any attention to him. It was so heart-warming to see so many people coming to see all the wildlife. I wish Ted and his team every success. I was delighted to meet Tania, she is a really lovely person. Well, small miracles happen on the Internet! 
We promise you some pictures soon.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Here he is - pictures a bit fuzzy - that's my photo taking for you - Terry (Whately - kindly resized these for me despite her busy rehabbing!! Thank you Terry 

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, fuzzy picture or not, Romeo looks like quite the handsome bird!

I wish him all the BEST!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Mr Squeaks,
> 
> If you go to the wildcare website, www.londonwildcare.org and click on Meet the Founder - you'll see Ted!!
> 
> ...


Thank you soooo much! What a heartwarming story! He IS quite a guy! Looks like he will be doing more "expanding."

MY VERY BEST!!!

We could use many TEDS over here!!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Ted*



mr squeaks said:


> We could use many TEDS over here!!!


Mr Squeaks you are so right - Ted is a wonderful man - giving up a lucrative law career so that he could care for injured wildlife. 

There is a members day on 20 May 2006 so I'm off there again to get up close and personal to the pidgies, foxes, badger, squirrels, ducks, swans, geese, hedgehogs, robins, thrushes, starlings, barn owl - I am sure there is more - can't remember - but I absolutely love it there and Ted of course!!  

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Pictures of Romeo*

Here are some better pictures of Romeo - if you look on the last one you can just see his little exhaust pipe ( because of his puffy leg) sticking out. I have sent some pics to Terry that may show that a bit bigger - he is a very handsome bird and I think of the colours that Maggie and Symbro were also enquiring on. See what you think. 

Tania


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 11, 2006)

*Romeo piccies*

Thanks Tania! it's lovely to see "my baby" on Pigeon Talk. 
Happy weekend, everybody.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, Romeo looks wonderful. It's funny but when I saw his picture I thought too that he looked a lot like our little "Lady" (that's what we wound up naming that little beauty).
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some larger pictures of the handsome Romeo

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the pics.
Romeo is a very handsome pij.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Exhaust pipe*

Thanks Terry for posting the pics. 

On the first one - you can see Romeo's clear plastic tube sticking out of his thigh. His thigh keeps filling up with air - poor thing.

Again Ted's prognosis is:-


_His ruptured air sac is not repairable and is clearly not going to resolve spontaneously! I have fitted a small exhaust pipe into his body (not visible as under his wing) which seems to be doing the trick. However, the chances of him being able to do any form of sustained flight are slim and, frankly, not testable within any aviary environment. Basically, the air sacs form part of a highly sophisticated gaseous exchange system which enable pigeons to be such good flyers. With part of this system out of commission, it is dubious as to how he would cope should he choose to fly a distance. I am convinced he is a racer owing to his build so he may still try to ‘home’._ - 

He is in pigeon heaven at London Wildcare - with lots of lovely pigeon ladies and gentlemen for company and Dr Ted checking that leg over!! and is going to stay at London Wildcare for the rest of his days with another unreleasable ex-racer. 

But he will always be Cecile's Romeo!! 

Tania XX


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Romeo is quite the handsome guy! 

I'm so glad he will have a wonderful permanent home!

Of course, please thank Ted for us too!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Update - Happy Ending*

Hi,

I have had an update from Ted about Romeo, the racer that had to have a clear pipe inserted in his leg due to his airsacs inflating. 

*Hi Tania

Romeo was was released by me on Saturday. His "exhaust pipe" came out over a month ago and his condition never recurred. He was test flown and was absolutely brilliant and so went to a nature reserve in Carshalton with 8 of his aviary mates. Not the outcome I was expecting but brilliant news anyway. Perhaps your friend would like to know.

Cheers

Ted*

I am going to let Cecile know as I know she wanted to give him a home, but we bow to Ted's knowledge of wildlife as he has been doing this for 11 years, that Romeo would not make a good captive pigeon and that Ted has chosen a good release site.

Whether Romeo will home back to where he originally came from I don't know, but Wimbledon ( where Cecile found him) is only about 5 miles from Carshalton, so he should be just fine. Plus it is about 2 miles from the Wildlife Hopsital. I think Ted is trying to spread the releasees around a little.... 

Tania xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tania,

I'm so glad Romeo has done so well and has been released. I'm sure Ted made the decision he thought was best for him.

May Romeo have a long, happy and healthy life!  

Thank you for te wonderful update.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Me again - This was Cecile's response and as you can see she is very happy. I was a bit worried as I know at one time she wanted to keep Romeo, but she seems happy about his release. 

_*Hi Tania!
What a wonderful outcome to Romeo's story! I think it's much better that he was released with some of his aviary mates, as by that time he would have forgotten his previous mates and environment. So I'm very happy with the story ending, and best of luck to him! No, I don't want go and look for him, that's not important. Please tell Ted that I am really grateful for the care he gave our little friend.*_

I think we have a happy ending - lets hope Romeo and his mates are checking out the best roosting spots, the local eateries and of course the girl pigeons. Romeo is a very handsome boy and I think most would find him irresistible. 

Tania xx


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tania, this is great that everything worked out so well. Thanks for all the positive updates and best of luck to Romeo. And many thanks to Cecile and of course Ted again.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS, Tania! Made my day much brighter!!  

All the best to Romeo and please convey HUGS to Ted and his staff for me! I think they are JUST SUPER and I'm one of their BIGGEST FANS!  

As Ted knows, his "fame" has spread to the U.S. for sure!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, I just looove posts like this. Wonderful ending for us but a great new beginning for Romeo. May he have lots of little Romeos.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Tania, I just looove posts like this. Wonderful ending for us but a great new beginning for Romeo. May he have lots of little Romeos.


Don't forget JULIETS...


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*He's back........*



mr squeaks said:


> Don't forget JULIETS...


Ted sent me this e-mail today!

*Delighted to inform you that I walked round to our crow aviary this morning to find Romeo and one of the racing pigeons we released with him sitting on the pathway…Kimberley tells me he was here yesterday, too so it didn’t take him long to get back. We only released them elsewhere ‘cos we felt our flock had grown big enough…clearly Romeo disagrees!! He has a definite mate so guess we’ll await the arrival of our little Romeolettes!*

*Ted*

Romeo obviously knows a good deal when he sees one. He's one clever pigeon!! And he has his Juliet..... 

Tania xx


----------



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

thats very good news xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I just had another e-mail from Ted re Romeo and pigeons in general - Ted was saying about having a lot of pidgies in his flock and hence trying to release some in a different place as he did with Romeo who we know has come back.  I then suggested that perhaps people who drop pigeons off could collect them when they were better and release them where they were found, like I am happy to do.

His latest comment re pigeons and Romeo is:-

*"People coming back to collect their pigeons…what a wonderfully naïve world you live in…we have enough trouble getting the bas****s to bring them here in the first place!! Try a couple of days on reception some time…a few people (like yourself) will be a joy to talk with but most are demanding, bloody minded and very ungrateful. Not that I’m bitter, twisted and going ‘grumpy’ or anything.

Also, many of our pigeons are babies so home is here anyway to them. Romeo and his friend have tried to set up home in the actual hospital today and we have had to shoo them out…returning to enjoy our hospitality is one thing but this boy’s taking the p**s…surprised he hasn’t flown back to his old cage! Still, it’s a better write up than most human patients give their local hospital….."

Ted *

What a bad boy Romeo is.......... 

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now THERE is a bird who knows a good thing when he found it! He's probably back because he was there for so long and thinks he's "home." I hope he's able to set up housekeeping with his mate in a spot that won't upset Ted!  

Romeolettes??? HOW FUNNY!!  

Thanks for updates! ALWAYS love to hear from you and Ted!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Funny, those little cuties don't see a reason why not to set home at this great place where he was so wonderfully treated.
I don't blame Romeo, he is a smart guy.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kittypaws said:


> What a bad boy Romeo is..........
> Tania xx



I don't think so, Romeo was happy and well taken care of and knows where the "gettin is good."


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Romeo Update*

Hi,

Just thought I would give you an update on Romeo as I now see him at the Wildlife Hospital grounds on a Saturday. He really is a character - everybody who works or volunteers knows him by name and he is truly an intelligent pigeon who looks at you intently when you mention his name. He has a lovely girlfriend - she is a grey pigeon, one of those healthy glossy ones with the lovely iridescent feathers around her neck of purple and green, and they truly are devoted to each other. Always together and beak-touching and that. 

He is a very cheeky chap too. Originally when Ted released him he kept trying to come back inside to build a nest. Well of course he gets shooed out when he comes in. Yesterday I went up to what they call a mezzanine floor in the main building and it's where all the stocks of food, and cleaning stuff is kept. As I was looking around for the kitchen paper, out of the corner of my eye I spotted two pigeons sitting on a box of toilet rolls!! At first I though they were plastic or decoy birds as they were sitting so still but on closer inspection it was dear Romeo and his wife obviously looking for somewhere to build a nest!!  As I approached, both stood fast until I was nearly on top of them and then they flew to another part of the roof. I mentioned it casually to one of the girls there and she said " Oh yes, he's always up there looking for somewhere to make a nest - we have to keep shooing him out" - He flies through the open door and up the stairs. He really is a character. But everyone loves him, he is in great shape and of course has a mate so I would think a very happy pigeon in that respect. 

I am not sure if he has sired any baby pigeons yet but I wouldn't be surprised. Romeo really fell on his feet when he was rescued by Cecile. I have let Cecille know by private e-mail on how her "baby" is doing and have invited her along to the charity's open day in May to see for herself. I am sure she will come if she can.

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> I just had another e-mail from Ted re Romeo and pigeons in general - Ted was saying about having a lot of pidgies in his flock and hence trying to release some in a different place as he did with Romeo who we know has come back.  I then suggested that perhaps people who drop pigeons off could collect them when they were better and release them where they were found, like I am happy to do.
> 
> His latest comment re pigeons and Romeo is:-
> 
> ...


Romeo still comes inside the hospital - he really thinks he lives inside.

On my first night shift last Friday, we had locked all the doors and then realised that up above was a sort of noise plus the telltale sign on pigeon poop on the kitchen floor meant we had intruders in the building - Yep - Romeo and Juliet were in the building. Ted couldn't be bothered to shoo them out so he said they could stay in for the night. Ted being the big softie he was even scooped some bird seed into a bowl and said " Come on you scoundrels - dinners up!!" 

Next morning I shooed then out as everyone gets an early morning feed and it was a lovely warm day but Romeo is often seen strutting about the kitchen as if he owns the place!! 

Tania xx


----------

